# 5 Best Respirators for Plumbers



## PlumbingZone (Feb 10, 2016)

Plumbing work can often create circumstances of compromised air quality - and there are times that a simple dust mask doesn’t provide enough protection. When the job situation has a serious lack of clean air, you’ll want to use a respirator. A good quality and well-fitted respirator will protect your lungs from particles and chemical vapors while you work. 

A respirator can also help to protect your face from hazards on the job. Failure to use a respirator mask can lead to asthma, lung disease, allergic reactions, cancer and chronic health problems. A respirator works by either purifying the air or supplying fresh air from a clean source.

Situations that definitely require a respirator are:

•	Grinding or welding pipes
•	Working in dusty areas
•	Removing asbestos material
•	Removing lead paint
•	Working near extensive mold
•	Applying powerful adhesives or solvents
•	Working near sewer gasses​Deciding to wear a respirator for dangerous tasks should be a no-brainer, but the task of choosing the right one can be more daunting. Here are some of our favorites, in no particular order.

1. *3M Ultimate FX Full Facepiece Respirator*
3M is one of the best-known makers of safety supplies, and for good reason. This mask is designed especially for protection against airborne particulates, but also offers decent gas protection. It has the option to swap out the filters for other 3M filters for a customizable filtering experience depending on the job. The mask is designed especially for professionals working hazardous jobs.​
2. *Safety Works SWX00319 Toxic Dust Respirator*
This half-mask is flexible and comfortable and is designed to work along with eyeglasses or protective glasses. It provides excellent protection against asbestos. The cartridges are relatively low-profile, which helps to keep your field of vision clear. It’s also one of the most affordable masks.​
3. *PD-100 Full Face Organic Vapor Respirator*
This highly-rated option is one of the best choices for when you need built-in eye protection and extra filtration for hazardous vapors. The face shield is also impact-resistant. Unfortunately, it can’t be worn with eyeglasses.​
4. *Breath Buddy Respirator Mask*
This mask is designed with comfort in mind, making you more likely to wear it when needed. The mask has a cool air valve to help keep you from sweating and fogging up your safety goggles or glasses. It comes with a guarantee to eliminate any noticeable odors, or your money back. This mask also comes bundled with safety goggles.​5. *Complete Suit Trudsafe 6800*
This mask does well to provide full coverage. It sits close to the skin to ensure a good seal. It works with 3M filters for easy compatibility and customizable protection. Users find it to be quite comfortable. It can be used as part of a full suit for extra hazardous situations.​Any respirator on the list will only work well if it’s properly fitted. For best results, keep facial hair to a minimum and check to see if the respirator is designed to work with glasses if you wear them. Make sure all straps are tightened to get a good seal for the mask against your face. Many masks come in different sizes to ensure the best fit.

It’s impossible to fully avoid hazards on the job, but a quality respirator will greatly contribute to your safety. Your health matters!

What’s the best respirator that you’ve used? Was it worth the price?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Those hepa masks are great for avoiding the vapes from the electric marijuana cigarettes. I have to use one when I work at the high school because all the kids have those darn vapes!










.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I am in no way a fan of vaping, but why would one want to avoid marijuana fumes?

No one does Smoking In the Boys Room better than Motley Crue.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I am in no way a fan of vaping, but why would one want to avoid marijuana fumes?
> 
> No one does Smoking In the Boys Room better than Motley Crue.







ONE- Because some of us don't want to be drug addicts and when you don't smoke it regularly it is just as bothersome as any other cancerous byproduct of combustion.


TWO- The motley crue cover is good, I just like the original better.




















.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> ONE- Because some of us don't want to be drug addicts and when you don't smoke it regularly it is just as bothersome as any other cancerous byproduct of combustion.
> 
> 
> TWO- The motley crue cover is good, I just like the original better.
> ...



do you use pvc glue and primer?? do any soldering with flux...the cannabis is less toxic..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> do you use pvc glue and primer?? do any soldering with flux...the cannabis is less toxic..





I didn't say don't like pot because it is toxic, I said I don't like it because the smell is bothersome, just as bothersome to me as anything else you might burn like cigarettes or junk wood.


When I use pvc glue and primer I am very careful to keep it neat and not splash it around, I keep the two cans inside of a 5 gallon bucket and work over that. I place the tops over the hole instead of allowing them to flop to the side and remain mostly open.


That stuff bothers me too, just not as much as pot or cigarettes. The flux I have actually developed an allergy to from my days past soldering electrical parts.








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I didn't say don't like pot because it is toxic, I said I don't like it because the smell is bothersome, just as bothersome to me as anything else you might burn like cigarettes or junk wood.
> 
> 
> When I use pvc glue and primer I am very careful to keep it neat and not splash it around, I keep the two cans inside of a 5 gallon bucket and work over that. I place the tops over the hole instead of allowing them to flop to the side and remain mostly open.
> ...



cigarette smoke is disgusting, probably from all the chemicals they put in it, days after I am near a smoker I can smell that stink on my clothes and if you work in a smokers house everything is coated with a yellowish brown..not so much with pot or cigars...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> cigarette smoke is disgusting, probably from all the chemicals they put in it, days after I am near a smoker I can smell that stink on my clothes and if you work in a smokers house everything is coated with a yellowish brown..not so much with pot or cigars...





As someone who does not smoke and has a clean nose I can attest to pot smoke sticking around plenty long. Friday my last call was in a house full of sin and vice. No one was home but their smells were. And those smells followed me home and are still present in my van. EW.




Cigarette smoke does have it's own extra special stickiness, I'll give you that. I removed some drywall that had been put on top of some plaster last week. It was clear the old homeowner smoked tobacco indoors. That drywall had to have been up at least several decades.
















.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Sin and vice are in the eyes of the beholder. I've just been watching youtube videos about a lot of those televangelists. Funny that they would claim that things about my life are sinful.

I'm more disgusted by the living conditions and work ethic of some of the customers whose homes I visit, than any difference of belief system that they may have.

FYI, cannabis is not addictive. An occassional hit is no more dangerous than an occasional beer. I hate cigarette smoke too, but there is no comparison.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> Sin and vice are in the eyes of the beholder. I've just been watching youtube videos about a lot of those televangelists. Funny that they would claim that things about my life are sinful.
> 
> 
> I tell everyone I meet about our lord and saviour FSM. To deny them redemption by allowing them to remain ignorant would in and of itself be a sin. All should be allow to bask in his noodly appendages. Ramen.
> ...







See inserted responses please.














.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

goeswiththeflow said:


> Sin and vice are in the eyes of the beholder. I've just been watching youtube videos about a lot of those televangelists. Funny that they would claim that things about my life are sinful.
> 
> I'm more disgusted by the living conditions and work ethic of some of the customers whose homes I visit, than any difference of belief system that they may have.
> 
> FYI, cannabis is not addictive. An occassional hit is no more dangerous than an occasional beer. I hate cigarette smoke too, but there is no comparison.



cannabis has been proven to have many medical benefits...tobacco..not so much, and cigarettes have all kinds of dangerous additives to make it addictive....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> See inserted responses please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ill argue that cannabis is addictive.... depending on the person and chemical make up of your body you can be addictive to potato chips....
some people are addicted to pain meds after a few doses and others can be on them for a month and stop when healed from surgery...
its more the person than the chemical or substance...
just like alcoholism..its how the body reacts to it...
but cigarettes are purposely made to be addictive to anyone smoking them..and have 0 benefit..


----------

